# Favourite song lyrics/lines



## Fincave

Reading through Tiddler's great thread 'Ten Bands or Artists you don't know' and the ensuing discussion as to what makes music attractive to different people I decided to start this thread. Song lyrics are very important to me and the idea here is just to list or post lyrics that have some meaning to you or are just great lines.

To get the ball rolling, so to speak here are some of my favourite song lines.

*'I married my wife on the day of the eclipse, 
her friends rewarded her courage with gifts' * The Sorrowful Wife by Nick Cave.

*'Into the mercy seat I climb
My head is shaved, my head is wired
And like a moth that tries
To enter the bright eye
I go shuffling out of life
Just to hide in death awhile
And anyway I never lied.'* The Mercy Seat by Nick Cave.

*'Just a boy and a little girl
Trying to change the whole wide world
Isolation
The world is just a little town
Everybody trying to put us down
Isolation.' *Isolation by John Lennon.

*'When they've tortured and scared you for twenty odd years
Then they expect you to pick a career
When you can't really function you're so full of fear
A working class hero is something to be'* Working Class Hero by John Lennon.

*'The piano has been drinking, my necktie is asleep
And the combo went back to New York, the jukebox has to take a leak
And the carpet needs a haircut, and the spotlight looks like a prison break
And the telephone's out of cigarettes, and the balcony is on the make
And the piano has been drinking, the piano has been drinking...'* The piano has been drinking by Tom Waits.


----------



## lcaillo

One of my favorites is the Eagles, Get Over It..."I'd like to find your inner child and kick its little rear, get over it, get over it."

I was tempted to make it my sig on another forum, but figured it would just stir the pot too much.


----------



## jvc

I like the Blood, Sweat and Tears song "And When I Die".
Two of the lines are:

I swear there ain't no heaven
And I pray there ain't no hell


----------



## nitrox1

The Eagles
" call somewhere paradise and kiss it goodbye"


----------



## Sonnie

Pink Floyd - Brain Damage

The lunatic is on the grass
The lunatic is on the grass
remembering games and daisy chains and laughs
got to keep the loonies on the path

The lunatic is in the hall
the lunatics are in the hall
the paper holds their folded faces to the floor
and every day the paper boy brings more

And if the dam breaks open many years too soon
and if there is no room upon the hill
and if your head explodes with dark forebodings too
I'll see you on the dark side of the moon
The lunatic is in my head
The lunatic is in my head
you raise the blade, you make the change
you rearrange me ' till I'm sane
you lock the door
and throw away the key
there's someone in my head but it's not me

And if the cloud bursts, thunder in your ear
you shout and no one seems to hear
and if the band you're in starts playing different tunes
I'll see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## nitrox1

Hi Sonnie,
I agree these are some great lyrics too, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Mongrel714

What did you dream?? its allright we told you what to dream,

Welcome to the machine..........
More Floyd


----------



## rcarlton

*IT CAME OUT OF THE SKY*
Words and music by John Fogerty

Oh, It Came Out Of The Sky, landed just a little south of Moline.

Jody fell out of his tractor, couldn't b'lieve what he seen.

Laid on the ground and shook, fearin' for his life.

Then he ran all the way to town screamin' "It Came Out Of The Sky."

Well, a crowd gathered 'round and a scientist said it was marsh gas.

Spiro came and made a speech about raising the Mars tax.

The Vatican said, "Woe, the Lord has come".

Hollywood rushed out an epic film. And Ronnie the Popular said it was a communist plot.

Oh, the newspapers came and made Jody a national hero.

Walter and Eric said they'd put him on a network
T.V. show.

The White House said, "Put the thing in the Blue Room". The Vatican said, "No, it belongs to Rome." And Jody said, "It's mine and you can have it for seventeen million."

Oh, It Came Out Of The Sky, landed just a little south of Moline.

Jody fell out of his tractor, couldn't b'lieve what he seen.

Laid on the ground a shakin', fearin' for his life.

Then he ran all the way to town screamin' "It Came Out Of The Sky."


----------



## DRB

A couple of lines from Tom Petty's "Crawling Back to You", a tune on *Wildflowers*.



> I'm so tired of being tired
> Sure as night will follow day
> Most things I worry about
> Never happen anyway


Been there, Tom, been there. :sad2:


----------



## DRB

Can't forget the late Warren Zevon:

"Looking For The Next Best Thing"



> (That's why I'm) Looking for the next best thing
> Looking for the next best thing
> I appreciate the best
> But I'm settling for less
> 'Cause I'm looking for the next best thing


Or "Detox Mansion"



> Well, I'm gone to Detox Mansion
> Way down on Last Breath Farm
> I've been rakin' leaves with Liza
> Me and Liz clean up the yard
> 
> Left my home in Music City
> In the back of a limousine
> Now I'm doin' my own laundry
> And I'm getting those clothes clean
> 
> Growin' fond of Detox Mansion
> And this quiet life I lead
> But I'm dying to tell my story
> For all my friends to read
> 
> Well, it's tough to be somebody
> And it's hard not to fall apart
> Up here on Rehab Mountain
> We gonna learn these things by heart
> 
> Well, I'm gone to Detox Mansion
> Way down on Last Breath Farm
> I've been rakin' leaves with Liza
> Me and Liz clean up the yard
> 
> What goes on in Detox Mansion
> Outside the rubber room
> We get therapy and lectures
> We play golf in the afternoon
> 
> Well, it's tough to be somebody
> And it's hard not to fall apart
> Up here on Rehab Mountain
> We gonna learn these things by heart




The boy could be a tad sarcastic. (Dad was a Russian Mobster, mom was a Mormon, what do you expect?) :bigsmile:


----------



## DRB

...but he wasn't always sarcastic.... 

"Reconsider Me" by Warren Zevon



> If you're all alone
> And you need someone
> Call me up
> And I'll come running
> Reconsider me
> Reconsider me
> 
> If it's still the past
> That makes you doubt
> Darlin', that was then
> And this is now
> Reconsider me
> Reconsider me
> 
> And I'll never make you sad again
> Cause I swear that I've changed since then
> And I promise that I'll never make you cry
> 
> Let's let bygones
> Be forgotten
> Reconsider me
> Reconsider me
> 
> You can go and be
> What you want to be
> And it'll be alright
> If we disagree
> I'm the one who cares
> And I hope you'll see
> That I'm the one who loves you
> Reconsider me
> 
> Let's let bygones
> Be forgotten
> Reconsider me
> Reconsider me
> 
> And I'll never make you sad again
> 'Cause I swear I've changed since then
> And I'll never make you sorry if you'll try
> And I'll never make you sad again
> 'Cause I swear that I've changed since then
> And I promise that I'll never make you cry


----------



## lcaillo

Some of my favorite lyrics have been Steely Dan songs. Stuff like "Any Major Dude..." and "The Royal Scam" in the twisted kind of reality that Fagan projects, always kept my interest. Mush of their later stuff got to be too self-indulgent without the context of fantastic productions and talented studio help bores me. The early few albums had some lyrical gems, of the caliber of many of the songs discussed above.


----------



## robertcharles123

Rush- Free Will


There are those who think that life
Has nothing left to chance
With a host of holy horrors
To direct our aimless dance

A planet of playthings
We dance on the strings
Of powers we cannot perceive
The stars arent aligned ---
Or the gods are malign
Blame is better to give than receive

You can choose a ready guide
In some celestial voice
If you choose not to decide
You still have made a choice

You can choose from phantom fears
And kindness that can kill
I will choose a path thats clear
I will choose free will

There are those who think that theyve been dealt a losing hand
The cards were stacked against them ---
They werent born in lotus-land

All preordained
A prisoner in chains
A victim of venomous fate
Kicked in the face
You cant pray for a place
In heavens unearthly estate

Each of us
A cell of awareness
Imperfect and incomplete
Genetic blends
With uncertain ends
On a fortune hunt
Thats far too fleet...


Think about it,

Robert


----------



## robertcharles123

cool


----------



## tonyvdb

*Mercyme* I can only imagine

I Can Only Imagine

I can only imagine
What it will be like
When I walk
By your side

I can only imagine
What my eyes will see
When your face
Is before me
I can only imagine

I can only imagine

[Chorus:]
Surrounded by Your glory, what will my heart feel
Will I dance for you Jesus or in awe of you be still
Will I stand in your presence or to my knees will I fall
Will I sing hallelujah, will I be able to speak at all
I can only imagine

I can only imagine

I can only imagine
When that day comes
And I find myself
Standing in the Son

I can only imagine
When all I will do
Is forever
Forever worship You
I can only imagine

I can only imagine

[Chorus]

I can only imagine [x2]

I can only imagine
When all I will do
Is forever, forever worship you

I can only imagine


----------



## tcarcio

AC DC..........
Some balls are held for charity and some for fancy dress
but when there held for pleasure there the balls I like best
my balls are alway's bouncing to the left and to the right
it is my opinion my big balls should be held every nite

I've got big balls
Oh I've got big balls
and there such big balls
dirty big balls
and he's got big balls and she's got big balls
but weve got the biggest balls of them all...............:devil:

Fincave did say get the ball rolling........:bigsmile:


----------



## StereoClarity

Maybe not as oldschool as most of what was posted before me but I really enjoy the lyrics to a lot of Tool songs. My all time favorite has got to be Reflection. The song is actually quite long and is mostly instrumentals. 



> I have come curiously close to the end, down
> Beneath my self indulgent pitiful hole. Defeated I
> Concede and move closer. I may find comfort here
> I may find peace within the emptiness. How pitiful.
> 
> It's calling me
> ...
> 
> And in my darkest moment, fetal and weeping.
> The moon tells me a secret. My confidant.
> 'As full and bright as I am, this light is not my own
> A million light reflections pass over me'
> It's source is bright and endless.
> She resuscitates the hopeless
> Without her we are lifeless satellites drifting.
> 
> And as I pull my head out
> I am without one doubt
> Don't want to be down here
> Soothing my narcissism I
> Must crucify the ego
> Before it's far too late
> I pray the light lifts me out
> 
> Before I pine away.
> ...
> 
> So crucify the ego
> Before it's far too late
> To leave behind this place so
> Negative and blind and cynical
> 
> And you will come to find
> That we are all one mind
> Capable of all that's
> Imagined and all conceivable
> 
> Just let the light touch you
> And let the words spill through
> Just let them pass right through,
> Bringing out our hope and reason.
> 
> Before we pine away.


----------



## Lordoftherings

Most of Bob Dylan and Van Morrison lyrics from their several albums.

* Just too many to enumerate.


----------



## MikeL

You were still in school
When you had that fool
Who really messed your mind.
And after that you turned your back
On treating people kind.
On our first trip
I tried so hard to rearrange your mind.
But after while I realized you were disarranging mine.


----------



## Lordoftherings

1. "Time is a jet plane it moves too fast"

2. "And watch out for a simple twist of faith"

Dylan: Blood on the Tracks.


----------



## Endesereth

Madworld by Gary Jules:
All around me are familiar faces
Worn out places, worn out faces
Bright and early for their daily races
Goin' nowhere, goin' nowhere
Their tears are fillin' up their glasses
No expression, no expression
Hide my head I want to drown my sorrow
No tomorrow, no tomorrow

And I find it kind of funny
I find it kind of sad
The dreams in which I'm dyin'
Are the best I've ever had
I find it hard to tell you
'Cause I find it hard to take
When people run in circles
It's a very, very
Mad world, mad world
Mad world, mad world

Children waitin' for the day they feel good
Happy birthday, happy birthday
Made to feel the way that every child should
Sits and listen, sits and listen
Went to school and I was very nervous
No one knew me, no one knew me
Hello teacher tell me what's my lesson?
Look right through me, look right through me

And I find it kind of funny
I find it kind of sad
The dreams in which I'm dyin'
Are the best I've ever had
I find it hard to tell you
'Cause I find it hard to take
When people run in circles
It's a very, very
Mad world, mad world
Mad world, mad world

And I find it kind of funny
I find it kind of sad
The dreams in which I'm dyin'
Are the best I've ever had
I find it hard to tell you
'Cause I find it hard to take
When people run in circles
It's a very, very
Mad world, mad world
Mad world, mad world
A raunchy young world
Mad world...

The Perfect Symmetry, Demians:
I won’t laugh now that your precious sun has
gone
I won’t pray for the rain to come
words make me feel like a newborn
a new time has come, i will live with it on my own
but how did it all come down?

keep your head up now, your precious son has grown
you’ll have to wait for the rain to come
a blank page’s worth a thousand words
when only one song could destroy them all
and why couldn’t it be this one?
I wrote in on my own before the dawn

I won’t cry now, the insiders are free to leave
and I feel at peace with the flood still waiting
I created these worlds, one by one, word by word
if there was a song that could destroy them all
why should I sing it now that I feel all alone?
and why couldn’t it be this one?
I wrote in on my own before the dawn

I was warned but now that my time has come
please let me drown just one more time
before the dawn

I was strong but now my kingdom’s come down
I'll wear my crown just one more time
before the dawn

how did I tall come down? why am I the only one?

leave the dark and see the light
there is no need to look back
leave the dark, life seem so bright
we’ll free yourself from your thoughts
now that it’s time to grow up
don’t tell me so when no one’s around
leave the dark, life seems so bright
we won’t stab you in the back…
but how did it all come down?

I was worried but now that my time has come
please let me drown just one more time
before the dawn

but how did it all come down?


And some others....


----------



## joaopaulomiranda

Beach House - Heart of Chambers


----------



## kirstieames

My favorite song is "Love of My Life" and take a look at it's lyrics:-
Love of my life, you hurt me,
You've broken my heart, and now you leave me.

Love of my life can't you see,
Bring it back bring it back,
Don't take it away from me,
Because you don't know what it means to me.

Love of my life don't leave me,
You've stolen my love now desert me,

Love of my life can't you see,
Bring it back bring it back,
Don't take it away from me,
Because you don't know what it means to me.

You will remember when this is blown over,
And everythings all by the way,
When I grow older,
I will be there at your side,
To remind you how I still love you
I still love you.

Hurry back hurry back,
Don't take it away from me,
Because you don't know what it means to me.

Love of my life,
Love of my life.


----------



## Mik2121

Sixpence none the richer


Oh I need Love 
not a sentimental prision
Oh I need god
not a political churh 
Oh I need fire
to melt the frozen sea inside me


----------



## tesseract

It isn't just the lyrics, but the context the music lends to the words, it sets the tone for a witch hunt. It is a bit creepy when listening, but the song's message left it's impression upon me when I was young, as it does to this day. 

This album helped turn me on to rock music. I also attended the recent Moving Pictures tour.

*Rush: Moving Pictures* *"Witch Hunt"* addle:

The night is black
Without a moon
The air is thick and still
The vigilantes gather on
The lonely torch lit hill

Features distorted in the flickering light
The faces are twisted and grotesque
Silent and stern in the sweltering night
The mob moves like demons possessed
Quiet in conscience, calm in their right
Confident their ways are best

The righteous rise
With burning eyes
Of hatred and ill-will
Madmen fed on fear and lies
To beat and burn and kill

They say there are strangers who threaten us
In our immigrants and infidels
They say there is strangeness too dangerous
In our theaters and bookstore shelves
That those who know what's best for us
Must rise and save us from ourselves

Quick to judge
Quick to anger
Slow to understand
Ignorance and prejudice
And fear walk hand in hand...


----------



## typ44q

Have not seen any Billy Joel posted so here is one of my favorites (with my fav line in bold) from him "Summer, Highland Falls"


They say that these are not the best of times,

But they're the only times I've ever known,

And I believe there is a time for meditation in cathedrals of our own.

Now I have seen that sad surrender in my lover's eyes,

And I can only stand apart and sympathize.

For we are always what our situations hand us

It's either sadness or euphoria.



And so we argue and we compromise,

and realize that nothing's ever changed,

For all our mutual experience, our seperate conclusions are the same.

Now we are forced to recognize our inhumanity,

Our reason co-exists with our insanity.

*And though we choose between reality and madness

It's either sadness or euphoria.*



How thoughtlessly we dissipate our energies

Perhaps we don't fulfill each other's fantasies.

And so we'll stand upon the ledges of our lives,

With our respective similarities

It's either sadness or euphoria.


----------



## Clint

Mik2121 said:


> Sixpence none the richer
> 
> 
> Oh I need Love
> not a sentimental prision
> Oh I need god
> not a political churh
> Oh I need fire
> to melt the frozen sea inside me


That's actually Sam Phillips from her brilliant 1994 album _Martinis and Bikinis_. She's quite a wordsmith.

_Love and Kisses_

Pictures steal our memories
Turn our minds to salt
History is written to say it wasn't our fault wasn't our fault
Send us all your love and kisses
Come and join the dream that never ends
God will grant us all our wishes
Martinis and bikinis for our friends

_Five Colors_

I don't mind if I'm getting nowhere
Circling the seed of light
I've been greedy for some destination
I can't get to where are you?
Turning reverie to perfect solids
Bone and shells to hide ourselves
I tried but can't find refuge in the angle
I walk the mystery of the curve

_Edge of the World_

I don't remember last night but they took my picture
There was a car in the ocean off of Suicide Bridge
The heart collector had his hands on me
At the edge of the world looking up


----------



## jaymz

+ 1,000,000 for Warren Zevon!

He has some great lines:

"Down in the basement
I got a Craftsman lathe,
Show it to the children,
When they misbehave." ("Model Citizen")

"I still thought I was a thorn

Trying to find a side" ( Macgillycuddy`s Reeks)

Jim


----------



## Twin_Rotor

Most of my favorite writing comes from Les Clapool or Maynard James Keenan. I've also allways loved The Beastie Boys too 



> She got dirt up under her fingernails
> She got lint down between her toes
> She got paint above her eyeballs and
> Powder on and up in her nose
> She got tits made out of recycled bottles
> Her hair flipped up in a twirl
> She wants to grow up to be Sarah Palin
> She's a self-proclaimed bonafide red state girl
> 
> He likes the Redskins rather than foreskins
> He's got a tattoo of Budweiser frogs
> He got Sears tools since he can't afford Snap-On
> Spent his money on a pedigree huntin' dog
> He's a poor man stuck in a poor man's body
> And he shot his very first squirrel
> He's got a naked picture of Sarah Palin
> Looking for a self-proclaimed bonafide red state girl
> 
> Bow de de bow bow
> Bow de de bow bow


Red State Girl - Of Fungi and Foe - Les Claypool
http://www.youtube.com/user/lesclaypool#p/u/2/o3Y3lIr4Rks


----------



## Big Dave

"Yellow mother custard, dripping from a dead dog's eye" *John Lennon*

"And when you asked for light I set myself on fire" *Chris Cornell*

"Move over Rover and let Jimi take over" *Jimi Hendrix*

"It's better to burnout than to fade away" *Neil Young*


----------



## wgmontgomery

From DSOTM:

"...the General sat and the lines on the map moved from side to side."

Along those same lines, from _Amused to Death_:

"You play the game with the bravery of being out of range."

OR:

"By the way, which one is Pink?"

John Lennon:

"No one I think is in my tree..."

or

"...and though the news was very sad, I just had to laugh. I saw the photograph."


----------

